# Грыжи и протрузии межпозвонковых дисков



## Oleg-33 (7 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте, уважаемые участники форума.  Хочу обратиться к Вам за помощью.  Начались головные боли, боли длились месяц. В данный момент боль утихла, остался свист и шум в ушах. Съездил в областной город Владимир на МРТ шейного отдела позвоночника, фото , файл приложен. Прошу подсказать мои дальнейшие действия. к какому врачу обращаться? Город у нас маленький, специалистов мало. Нашел в интернете метод лечений грыж и протрузий позвоночника .






Насколько эффективна данная методика? Какие еще есть методики лечения, желательно в домашних условиях ,  с помощью аппаратов, которые можно приобрести. Существуют ли такие вообще?
С Уважением, Олег.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (7 Сен 2020)

Не болит - и хорошо!
Никакие герасимовы и иные "чудо-аппаратики" и "- приборчики" и даром не нужны. Безболезненный массаж, ЛФК, местно гель с Камфорой и Ментолом - вот и всё, что в Вашем случае нужно.
Появится вновь боль в шее - НПВС внутрь.
Наблюдение у невролога по месту жительства.


----------



## Oleg-33 (7 Сен 2020)

Большое спасибо за Ваш ответ. Но свист и шум в ушах очень не комфортен.  Что можно с ним сделать? У нас недалеко есть санаторий имени Абельмана, у них есть программа "Здоровый позвоночник". Посмотрите пожалуйста. эти процедуры будут чем то мне полезны? Просто в нашем городе хороших специалистов-неврологов нет.

Еще у меня есть вопрос; у меня есть аппликатор Ляпко (коврик с иглами).  Когда на нем лежу, шум и свист на какое то время пропадает, голова становится светлой, легкой.  Только область, к которой прикасается коврик, разогревается. Не вреден ли этот разогрев для грыж и протрузий? Или их наоборот охлаждать лучше, камфорой и ментолом?


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (8 Сен 2020)

Oleg-33 написал(а):


> Большое спасибо за Ваш ответ. Но свист и шум в ушах очень не комфортен.  Что можно с ним сделать? У нас недалеко есть санаторий имени Абельмана, у них есть программа "Здоровый позвоночник". Посмотрите пожалуйста. эти процедуры будут чем то мне полезны? Просто в нашем городе хороших специалистов-неврологов нет.
> 
> Еще у меня есть вопрос; у меня есть аппликатор Ляпко (коврик с иглами).  Когда на нем лежу, шум и свист на какое то время пропадает, голова становится светлой, легкой.  Только область, к которой прикасается коврик, разогревается. Не вреден ли этот разогрев для грыж и протрузий? Или их наоборот охлаждать лучше, камфорой и ментолом?


Гель втирают в кожу лёгкими движениями, а не растирают. Ментол охлаждает. Камфора способствует расширению кровеносных капилляров, что приводит к покраснению кожи и ощущению тепла.
Если самочувствие улучшается после аппликатора - пользуйтесь им.
Массаж как раз и предназначен для устранения шума в ушах как одного из симптомов синдрома позвоночной артерии (СПА).
Очень часто в провинциальных больничках встречаются врачи, которые в профессиональном плане ничем не уступают коллегам и престижных столичных клиник.
Санаторно-курортное лечение показано  для практически здоровых людей. Что касается красиво  звучащих названий различных оздоровительных программ, то там главным является коммерческий, а не лечебный фактор.


----------



## Oleg-33 (8 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте. Подскажите, пожалуйста, вот эта программа поможет в санаторий имени Абельмана, или просто трата времени и.т.д.



*Программа оздоровления
«Здоровый позвоночник»*
Это программа для людей, страдающих заболеваниями позвоночника.
Проблемой современного человека все чаще становятся болезни позвоночника, а это ведет к тому, что человек становится ограничен в своих действиях и не может в полной мере участвовать в динамичной жизни сегодняшних дней.
Программа, разработанная в санатории, поможет Вам укрепить связочно-мышечный корсет позвоночника, улучшить осанку, уменьшить, а иногда и совсем убрать проявления болезненных симптомов.
Продолжительность путёвки: 10 дней

*№ п/п**Наименование процедур**Количество процедур 

 на 10 дней*1Осмотр врача2 раза2Скрининг (анализ сахара крови и холестерина крови)1 раз3Минеральная ванна9 раз4Подводный душ – массаж или сухой массаж спины (1,5единицы)8 раз5Тракционная терапия (одна из нижеперечисленных):

— стол Ормед-релакс;
— Ормед-профессионал;
— детензорные маты;
— подводное вытяжение позвоночника.5 раз6Аппаратная физиотерапия (одна из нижеперечисленных)

— лазер;
— магнит;
— амплипульс.5 раз7Бассейн (30мин)9 раз8ЛФК с инструктором в зале8 раз9Грязелечение (1 зона)8 раз10Контрастные ванны5 раз11Скандинавская ходьба4 раз


----------



## Oleg-33 (9 Сен 2020)

Здравствуйте. Хотел приобрести в аптеке, по Вашему совету, гель ментол+камфора. Мне сказали что могут сделать такой гель на заказ. Необходимо уточнить пропорции в каких надо мешать камфору с ментолом. Все забываю написать, мне 52  года, сколько времени надо делать эти процедуры, или какими курсами каждый год, или в моем случае, каждый день надо до конца жизни. Подскажите пожалуйста. Заранее благодарен.  С уважением, Олег.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (10 Сен 2020)

В данном конкретном случае  поездка в санаторий будет пустой тратой денег.

 

Продается в аптеках, ветеринарных аптеках и в зоомагазинах. В "человеческих" дороже.


----------



## Oleg-33 (16 Сен 2020)

Огромное Вам спасибо.


----------

